# PRR H10-44 #9086



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

This is an early 1990s Walthers, factory lettered.
Weathered primarily with chalks, and oil paints for my usual over-emphasized rail splatter. Kept a subtle touch, like the work boot dirt on the cab end sill walk and that discoloration from rain running down over the years. Tried to get that aged PRR blackish blue hue on the cab end of the roof (using green & blue chalk mixes) but not sure I achieved it.

















































Handrails were painted and weathered but remain on the sprue. I didn’t apply them as the new owner needs to remove the shell to add a decoder of their choosing. I also included brass window wipers but opted not to install them because the window frames should be aluminum, I couldn’t remove the glass, and my hands are not as steady as they used to be, so I left those as included but optional.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OilValleyRy said:


> This is an early 1990s Walthers, factory lettered.
> Weathered primarily with chalks, and oil paints for my usual over-emphasized rail splatter. Kept a subtle touch, like the work boot dirt on the cab end sill walk and that discoloration from rain running down over the years. Tried to get that aged PRR blackish blue hue on the cab end of the roof (using green & blue chalk mixes) but not sure I achieved it.
> 
> View attachment 578782
> ...


Looks great,  
Maybe a little more rust.............. under the vents? 
What was used for the windows? 

Nice pictures too.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Factory installed windows. I couldn’t even get them out & had to mask them off for the duration.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> Factory installed windows. I couldn’t even get them out & had to mask them off for the duration.


Yes, most of the manufacturers seem to glue these in to survive the apocalypse, all of the Kodachromes I’m working on now, both Athearn and Atlas I pretty much had to destroy the windows to get them out, I just replace them with AMB window sets, Athearn likes to glue the cabs on also


----------

